# Queen's Platinum Jubilee



## kratz (6 Feb 2022)

The start of a year celebrating and acknowledging 70 years of dedication and the service of
HRM Queen Elizabeth II, Queen of Canada and the Commonwealth.

Thank you for your service.



Queen Elizabeth II supports Camilla as 'Queen Consort' when Charles is king, Globalnews.ca
Queen's dog steals the show at Platinum Jubilee event, CTV.ca
Queen Elizabeth looks with 'hope and optimisim' to Platinum Jubilee that comes amid uncertainty, family strife, CBC.ca
Twitter:  #PlatinumJubilee,  #HM70, #GGSimon
Badge of Platinum Jubilee of Queen Elizabeth II, GG of Canada Heraldry

We raised the  Platinum  Jubilee flag at our place this morning. for the first time.


----------



## kratz (31 Mar 2022)

Links to Queen Elizabeth II Platinum Jubilee Medal issued by provinces:
Alberta,
Nova Scotia, and
Saskatchewan

From a newsletter I received:



> Nova Scotia and Saskatchewan have decided that their outstanding volunteers should be recognized as having emulated The Queen's more than 70 years of devotion to the well-being of others.
> 
> Filling the vacuum left by Ottawa's shameful refusal to issue a national Honour in the Canadian tradition - backed by multi-partisan support in the Commons as by Canadians from coast to coast to coast - the March 29 announcements by the provinces' Lieutenant Governors reflect the desire to see Platinum Jubilee celebrations - unique in history - to focus on generous service to others rather than merely holding a good party!
> 
> ...


----------



## kratz (2 Jun 2022)

Today's the start of the official, year long celebration of the Queen's Platinum jubilee. Canadian coverage has been subdued comprised to  over in England.


First 70 recipients of Queen's Platinum Jubilee announce in Halifax.
Queen's Platinum Jubilee medal (Saskatchewan) revealed.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jun 2022)

Manitoba has also released its design. Province of Manitoba | Queen Elizabeth II Platinum Jubilee Medal (Manitoba)

Good to see the ribbon is standardized across the provinces


----------



## kratz (2 Jun 2022)

First I heard Manitoba has also issued a medal. Good catch.

It appears all the medals are standardised, with the only notable change, being the  provincial emblem on the back.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jun 2022)

Yep, 1000 province wide, with 8 going to each of the RCN, Army, and RCAF.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Jun 2022)

ModlrMike said:


> Yep, 1000 province wide, *with 8 going to each of the RCN, Army, and RCAF.*



GOFOs across Canada be like ...


----------



## Navy_Pete (2 Jun 2022)

Out of curiousity, if these are provincial 'medals' would they be authorized to wear with DEUs?

After the mess that was the last batch, I shudder a bit at the 8 per element, so hope the answer is no.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Jun 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> Out of curiousity, if these are provincial 'medals' would they be authorized to wear with DEUs?
> 
> After the mess that was the last batch, I shudder a bit at the 8 per element, so hope the answer is no.



Maybe.









						Province of Manitoba | Queen Elizabeth II Platinum Jubilee Medal (Manitoba)
					

Province of Manitoba




					www.manitoba.ca
				





> . . . Permission has been sought from the Office of the Governor General of Canada to have this medal included in the Order of Precedence with the other commemorative medals of the Canadian Honours System.


----------



## Navy_Pete (2 Jun 2022)

Funnily enough, even the Queen doesn't care about this milestone;

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/queen-elizabeth-platinum-jubilee-discomfort-1.6475384


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jun 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532331555082981376


----------



## kratz (2 Jun 2022)

Editorial cartoonist Bruce Mackinnon is one of the first 70 to receive the Platinum Jubilee medal.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jun 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> GOFOs across Canada be like ...


I am reliably informed.... no.


----------



## btrudy (2 Jun 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> Funnily enough, even the Queen doesn't care about this milestone;
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/queen-elizabeth-platinum-jubilee-discomfort-1.6475384



It's not that she doesn't care about the milestone. It's that she's ailing too much to fully participate.


----------



## Navy_Pete (2 Jun 2022)

btrudy said:


> It's not that she doesn't care about the milestone. It's that she's ailing too much to fully participate.


Sorry forgot to add...


----------



## FSTO (2 Jun 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> Out of curiousity, if these are provincial 'medals' would they be authorized to wear with DEUs?
> 
> After the mess that was the last batch, I shudder a bit at the 8 per element, so hope the answer is no.


I contacted DHH for clarification. They are looking into it so until clarification comes thru a CANFORGEN you can only wear it on the day you are presented with the medal.


----------



## MilEME09 (9 Jun 2022)

So Alberta has issued a PJ medal too









						Queen’s Platinum Jubilee medal
					

Queen Elizabeth II’s Platinum Jubilee Medal recognizes the significant contributions of Albertans.




					www.alberta.ca


----------



## eliminator (6 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> I contacted DHH for clarification. They are looking into it so until clarification comes thru a CANFORGEN you can only wear it on the day you are presented with the medal.



My understanding is that although these are provincial honours, they will likley be added to the Canadian Order of Precedence, similar to how the Alberta and Saskatchewan Centennial Medals were. That is, those CAF members that receive these provincial Queen's Platinum Jubilee Medals will be able to wear them in uniform along with other Canadian Honours (after the CD).  





						Order of Precedence
					

The Canadian Honours System has rules in regards to the Order of Precedence of its various honours. The following are the Canadian Honours System post-nominals and Order of Precedence as of April 2, 1998’s Privy Council no P.C.




					www.gg.ca


----------



## Navy_Pete (6 Sep 2022)

Can they be somewhere in the order of precedence where you accidentally stepped on one and it was stuck to your sole?


----------



## Weinie (7 Sep 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> Can they be somewhere in the order of precedence where you accidentally stepped on one and it was stuck to your soul sole?


FTFY.


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2022)

Update: The AB, SK, MB, NB, NS, and PE provincial QPJM medals have been added to Canada’s order of precedence and approved for wear in uniforms today by order in council.


----------



## Navy_Pete (4 Nov 2022)

Oh goodie. More meaningless bling. Daft useless wankers.


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> Oh goodie. More meaningless bling. Daft useless wankers.


I hate random bling as much as the next person, but I'll give this one a pass.  

The various provincial govts awarded said bling, not the federal govt or CAF.  This is just allowing CAF members to wear it.


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2022)

Interesting tangent: the provinces that created a QPJM are those to keep in mind when contemplating a constitutional amendment to remove the monarchy that would require every province’s consent.


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> Interesting tangent: the provinces that created a QPJM are those to keep in mind when contemplating a constitutional amendment to remove the monarchy that would require every province’s consent.


I'm pretty sure a place named _Prince Edward Island _might be a little reluctant to ditch the crown.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> I'm pretty sure a place named _Prince Edward Island _might be a little reluctant to ditch the crown.



Or _British _Columbia...


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Or _British _Columbia...


True, but at least BC could say "well, we don't hate the Brits, we just don't want the monarchy"


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Or _British _Columbia...


It should be renamed to "Not so British" Columbia.


----------



## Kilted (5 Nov 2022)

They have been put at the very end of the order of precedence due to being provincial. That was what I suspected, although I suppose that it was possible that they would be put with the other commemorative medals. That leads to anyone who potentially jumped the gun and got them mounted already, needing to get them remounted in the correct order.


----------



## Furniture (5 Nov 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> Oh goodie. More meaningless bling. Daft useless wankers.


All bling is meaningless to someone. 

Celebrating the Sovreign's 70 years on the throne is likely more worthy of recognitions than some random Cpl's 15 days in KAF drinking Tim's and hacking darts.


----------



## dimsum (5 Nov 2022)

Furniture said:


> Celebrating the Sovreign's 70 years on the throne is likely more worthy of recognitions than some random Cpl's 15 days in KAF drinking Tim's and hacking darts.


Personal view:  I'm not a fan of medals/ribbons that say "you were there when..." as opposed to "I did my job there".

The US military has the National Defence Service Medal, basically saying that you served during a specific timeframe.  The latest iteration is the GWOT, from 2001 until 31 Dec 2022.  So everyone who has ever been in the US military during those times gets one. 

Similarly, the [insert name] Jubilee Medals are essentially just "you were there when HM was on the throne for her XX year".  Some units may have given them to more deserving individuals within that unit, but from what I recall from the Golden Jubilee medal, it was essentially a free-for-all.  The UK just gave them to everyone at that time, which if we were going to award it, we might as well have done the same.  But we didn't. 

So yeah, maybe said Cpl in KAF wasn't doing a ton, but they were doing their job (if their job was underemployed, then is it really their fault?).  KAF may not be the best example either since when we were there in force, there was a non-zero chance of being killed via Taliban Bingo from above.  Also, at least once the insurgents actually openly attacked KAF in person.

The fact that none of us got hit from one of those rockets is a minor miracle.


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> Personal view:  I'm not a fan of medals/ribbons that say "you were there when..." as opposed to "I did my job there".
> 
> The US military has the National Defence Service Medal, basically saying that you served during a specific timeframe.  The latest iteration is the GWOT, from 2001 until 31 Dec 2022.  So everyone who has ever been in the US military during those times gets one.
> 
> ...


Sidetrack - I can say with absolute certainty that there were casualties on KAF from the rockets, though only a few were Canadian (one was VSI). I carried the body of one who was killed, a civilian contractor, out of an ambulance. I saw a number of others who were wounded by rockets go though the trauma bays.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (5 Nov 2022)

Staff Weenie said:


> Sidetrack - I can say with absolute certainty that there were casualties on KAF from the rockets, though only a few were Canadian (one was VSI). I carried the body of one who was killed, a civilian contractor, out of an ambulance. I saw a number of others who were wounded by rockets go though the trauma bays.


Same. Wasn't all smiles and sunshine, but those stories don’t make it into the narrative. It wasn't Mushan, Talukan, or Bazaar-e-Panjwaii, but it certainly wasn't Mirage or Kuwait.


----------



## Furniture (5 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> Personal view:  I'm not a fan of medals/ribbons that say "you were there when..." as opposed to "I did my job there".
> 
> The US military has the National Defence Service Medal, basically saying that you served during a specific timeframe.  The latest iteration is the GWOT, from 2001 until 31 Dec 2022.  So everyone who has ever been in the US military during those times gets one.
> 
> ...


My point wasn't to denegrate the service of those who went to KAF, my point was, If we can celebrate 15 days of service, or 12 years of service by randos, we can celebrate 70 years of service by HM The Queen...


----------



## brihard (5 Nov 2022)

Furniture said:


> My point wasn't to denegrate the service of those who went to KAF, my point was, If we can celebrate 15 days of service, or 12 years of service by randos, we can celebrate 70 years of service by HM The Queen...


Whether or not your intention was to denigrate KAF service, I feel that you inadvertently did a little bit. Everyone who went there was rolling the dice several times over.


----------



## Furniture (5 Nov 2022)

brihard said:


> Whether or not your intention was to denigrate KAF service, I feel that you inadvertently did a little bit. Everyone who went there was rolling the dice several times over


I used KAF because it was easy to understand, if I'd said GOO, people would have asked questions


----------



## dimsum (5 Nov 2022)

Furniture said:


> My point wasn't to denegrate the service of those who went to KAF, my point was, If we can celebrate 15 days of service, or 12 years of service by randos, we can celebrate 70 years of service by HM The Queen...


Yes, but it's their service that counts for the GCS-SWA or CD.  They're the only one wearing it - I'm not wearing a CD for Cpl Bloggins' 12 years of service.  I'm wearing my CD for my years of service.

I do agree that we should celebrate HM's service.  I'm just not sure that a medal is the way to do it.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Nov 2022)

Coronation Medal next up.

e.g. The Queen Elizabeth II _Coronation Medal_ is a commemorative medal instituted to celebrate the coronation of Queen Elizabeth II on 2 June _1953_.


----------



## Halifax Tar (6 Nov 2022)

Staff Weenie said:


> Sidetrack - I can say with absolute certainty that there were casualties on KAF from the rockets, though only a few were Canadian (one was VSI). I carried the body of one who was killed, a civilian contractor, out of an ambulance. I saw a number of others who were wounded by rockets go though the trauma bays.



We have a sailor MMT here in Halifax who caught some shrapnel on KAF. 

Excellent person.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> Similarly, the [insert name] Jubilee Medals are essentially just "you were there when HM was on the throne for her XX year".  Some units may have given them to more deserving individuals within that unit, but from what I recall from the Golden Jubilee medal, it was essentially a free-for-all.  The UK just gave them to everyone at that time, which if we were going to award it, we might as well have done the same.  But we didn't.



The obscenely self-serving way in which the CAF (at my level anyways) handled the awarding of various "The Queen's not dead yet" medals was an appalling, and amazingly revealing, indictment of our leadership culture.

E.g., The unit only gets two medals to award? Easy decision: the RSM and CO will get them.


----------



## Halifax Tar (7 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> The obscenely self-serving way in which the CAF (at my level anyways) handled the awarding of various "The Queen's not dead yet" medals was an appalling, and amazingly revealing, indictment of our leadership culture.
> 
> E.g., The unit only gets two medals to award? Easy decision: the RSM and CO will get them.



I'm an everyone or no one kinda guy.  So I tend to agree with you...


----------

